# 2022 Tiguan SE appropriate oil type



## 22TigSE (Dec 12, 2021)

What kind of oil can be used in 2022 Tiguan SE. big name brand ok to use? Thanks


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Oye.
VW is very funny about oil. There are very few that are "certified" for use in our vehicles.
I'm assuming that you are just adding some (topping off)?
I would think that if you took it to your local dealer, they would top it off for free (the first 2 yrs. of maintenance is free).

To answer your question more directly, they use 0W-20, but it must VW-508 approved.
You can read a little bit of a discussion on oils here...









Anyone else burning oil?


2018 Tig Sel-P here with ~40k mi, level stays the same between oil changes. done 2 oil changes myself cutting change intervals by 2, so every 5k miles, with dealer oil package 6qt I think + Henst filter. with suction pump it is 30 min job, no plugs extra stuff needed. sucks all right out of it)...




www.vwvortex.com





Bob.


----------



## 22TigSE (Dec 12, 2021)

Thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

I use Castrol Edge 0W-20 Extended Performance in my wife's Tiguan. I purchase it from Walmart for $30/5 quarts. It's VW 508 and 509 certified (says so right on the bottle).

I change it every 5,000 miles along with a new OEM filter.


----------



## TigWan (Dec 20, 2021)

I needed to top off my oil and the service guy at my local VW dealership said to use full synthetic 0W-20, preferably Castrol.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

Mobil 1 ESP X2 is also 508 compliant.



https://amazon.com/dp/B089ZS9X8C?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Shawn O said:


> I use Castrol Edge 0W-20 Extended Performance in my wife's Tiguan. I purchase it from Walmart for $30/5 quarts. It's VW 508 and 509 certified (says so right on the bottle).
> 
> I change it every 5,000 miles along with a new OEM filter.


Are you sure about that? Neither the Walmart website or the Castrol website show that oil being 508 spec.
February of this year Castrol said Castrol EDGE 0W-20 LL IV was their 508 oil available for the retail market. Still can't find any stores that stock it.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I found the VW stuff to be fairly well priced among other 508 compliant oils (in Canada).


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm sorry, but $15 a quart seems nuts.
I drove a car that was much more demanding on oil (twin turbo) that loved Mobil 1 10/40 Full Synth.
I could get a 5 quart "jug" for < $25.
With my boost control set for 14.5 PSI I was pushing 375 HP to the crank (much less to the wheels...AWD)

I'm not sure what's in VW-508 (beside some "green" color), but someone needs to get REAL.
Gas prices at $5 (and climbing) and engine oil at stupid prices....

EV is not quite there yet (but they are PUSHING it).
Still see more new "petrol" powered cars being built.

At 65, I hope to see where this all goes....

Bob.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Yeah, it's all BS. VW 502, VW 508....it's all just to get better fleet MPG. The same company specking VW 508 oil is the same one saying to go 10,000 miles between oil changes on a turbocharged car. Yeah, no thanks.

On my own Alltrack, I'm using Castrol Edge 5W-40. VW 502 and 505 approved.



Robot or human?



Always been tempted to use this on the wife's Tiguan but use 0W-20 since that is what the manual says. Always wondered if it's "better" for the overall longevity of the engine or just for improved mileage though.


----------



## Chuck Jones (May 21, 2021)

jonese said:


> I found the VW stuff to be fairly well priced among other 508 compliant oils (in Canada).


I did too...at my VW dealer in Smithtown NY


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I'm sorry, but $15 a quart seems nuts.
> I drove a car that was much more demanding on oil (twin turbo) that loved Mobil 1 10/40 Full Synth.
> I could get a 5 quart "jug" for < $25.
> With my boost control set for 14.5 PSI I was pushing 375 HP to the crank (much less to the wheels...AWD)
> ...


Relax, lol. Last time I purchased oil at the dealer this April, VW branded 508 oil (made by Mobil now) was $6.40 a quart. 

Why does oil make people go so crazy? It is the life blood of the engine and in the scheme of things it is cheap insurance. Unless one has a PHD in oil chemistry or has hard factual data showing some other oil is better, put in the recommended oil and move on with your life!


----------

